# Nappy Question



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

OK I am a little concerned but am not really sure if I should be.  I feel sure I should be getting far more dirty and wet nappies than i am doing.  I am only having to do 3 to 4 changes a day with one being dirty.  We are on roughly 4 hourly feeds of between 1 and 3 ounces.

Alexandra is 11 days old and is being fed on Aptimil stage 1 formula. 

Should I be concerned or not ?

Thanks

Clare


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Clare

When you change over from breast to formula milk it can take a couple of weeks for a babys digestive system to adjust. Formula milk just takes longer to digest.

Typically, a baby who is on formula milk will have fewer bowel movements. Their stools will be thicker and have a different, more greenish colour. This motion could be daily, every other couple of days or even once a week.

If you find that Alexandra is crying for no reason she may have a bit of tummy pain so rub her tummy anticlockwise or bath her. If this doesnt work let me know.

Just a couple of extra questions:
when you change her nappies how wet are they?
How much milk is Alexandra taking over 24 hr period?

Hope this helps. Its still very early days yet Clare and Alexandra is settling into the world of mummy and daddy. 

jeanettexx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks Jeanette

That makes me feel a whole lot better - the m/w is so obsessed with nappies etc it had me worried.  BTW between posting this last inight and this morning David had the experience of changing Alexandra who then decided to poo after he had cleaned her and then repeated several more times, that satisfied me a little more that there were movements !

Nappies are wet and we do get wees .... sometimes whilst in the process of changing her.

I am not sure how much she takes over a 24 hour period I would estimate around 10  oz

She is actually a very contented baby and has not done too much unidentified crying.  We do have to wake her up to feed her in the day periodically.

Clare


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi

Woppa ~ Sounds like Zak that does   

Shez 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

